# Previsão infalível



## Antonio (30 Nov 2005 às 14:05)




----------



## redragon (23 Out 2008 às 17:09)

esta realmente n vai falhar...é a chamada narrativa aberta...


----------



## Pico (23 Out 2008 às 17:22)

Existe em gaia no parque biologico a versão em pt hehehe


----------



## raposo_744 (24 Out 2008 às 10:27)

Está boa sim senhor.
Deu para rir um bocadinho....


----------



## João Soares (24 Out 2008 às 10:34)

Aqui esta a do Parque Biologico de Gaia


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Out 2008 às 00:01)

Interessante placa. 
Já conhecia por imagens, mesmo sem nunca ter ido visitar o parque biológico de Gaia.


----------

